# Does anyone know what this is called?



## Ketara (May 3, 2017)

I got this art set for Christmas and it included a lot of mixed media but there were no specific names for it. It included 2 board-like things. They felt smooth like paper but its hard. Does anyone know what its called or where I could buy some? I emailed the company but they were no help


----------

